# 2004 GTO seat leather Replacement



## bbahern (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm replacing torn seat leather and need a little help... I'm having trouble removing lumbar adjustment knob. I pulled the cap and removed the phillips screw. I'm afraid to pull the knob off. Pulled hard but it doesn't budge. What's the trick to removing the knob?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Looking at the illustration in the parts book, other than the cap and screw, it appears to be just pressed on over the shaft.


----------



## bbahern (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks, I'll take a look at that too.


----------

